
Abolish the TechToPrisonPipeline - longdefeat
https://medium.com/@CoalitionForCriticalTechnology/abolish-the-techtoprisonpipeline-9b5b14366b16
======
shaftway
Original article has been taken down pending edits and publication, but here's
an article about it: [https://www.abc27.com/news/local/harrisburg/harrisburg-
unive...](https://www.abc27.com/news/local/harrisburg/harrisburg-university-
develops-facial-recognition-software-to-predict-criminality/)

In related pseudo-science, here's the Wikipedia article on Phrenology
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrenology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrenology)

